# Your favorite local piece



## Bottle_boy_Buffalo (Jul 4, 2013)

It's always great finding local bottles, be it druggist, pop, beer, or any other type. Post your favorite one (or two if you can't choose) from your collection! Here's mine, a near spotless blob from Phoenix bottling work, Buffalo NY.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 4, 2013)

cool bottle , I have one I dug here in watertown. Here is my fav.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2013)

Since the P Eagle is from Philly. I'll have to go with my Amber Danial Ritter


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 4, 2013)

After more than a year since you dug it, I'd have thought you'd have washed that thing? [][]


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2013)

I love the weiss beers and the JJ Post is one of my faves because it is still the only known example, when the Guru and the Ultra Guru don't have a bottle I treasure it. The Kinch should be obvious as to why it's a favorite of mine... []


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2013)

This Kinch came out of the ground like this, the soil must have been very acidic, it's killer!!!


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2013)

Two matching weiss beers, the honey amber is very uncommon for ths bottle...


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2013)

My favorite ginger beer, cream body, brown shoulder and blue top, what's not to like???


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2013)

My favorite Go Withs....


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2013)

and the one that 'got away' but turned up a year later, I got it for 20% cheaper than the seller paid for it last year...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2013)

Dude - he said your favorite - not "post your whole local collection!"  []

 Cool stuff!!!


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Dude - he said your favorite - not "post your whole local collection!"  []
> 
> Cool stuff!!!


 I can't tell you how much restraint it took to keep it to those!![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2013)

This is one of my most recent items - picked up at the local auction. Given out May 31 1954 on the Carrousel.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2013)

Someone who used to work there at the time verified for me that this was the only time they were given out.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not sure if you remember, but I'm quite snarky... can't help myself! Keep posting... I like the pictures!


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2013)

Cool piece, is it ring size or wrist size?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2013)

It's a brass ring from a merry go round. Hmmm.... I guess not everyone knows what those are. 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPuZrVdsGu0

 Brass one wins you a free ride.

 Although these ones were given as souvenirs.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> After more than a year since you dug it, I'd have thought you'd have washed that thing?Â [][]


 
 I have a thing about washing and tumbling,you know [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> This is one of my most recent items - picked up at the local auction. Given out May 31 1954 on the Carrousel.


 
 That would make a good nose ring []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> It's a brass ring from a merry go round. Hmmm.... I guess not everyone knows what those are.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPuZrVdsGu0
> ...


 
 that looks real exciting lol


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2013)

Never heard of that before, I wonder how many people get hurt trying to grab that thing...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2013)

They built a glass building around one of their merry go rounds back before my time... 1/2 an hour after they opened it, 32 windows were broken.  Rick, you are probably the reincarnation of at least one of those boys!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Never heard of that before, I wonder how many people get hurt trying to grab that thing...


 
 They come out easy... I never heard of an injury like that!.... although if you were on the other side of the glass windows I just mentioned, I'd be a little worried!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Take the grandkids to Knoebels Grove and see what they think, Rick!


----------



## Bottle_boy_Buffalo (Jul 5, 2013)

Very nice pieces everyone, keep it rolling!


----------



## beaglemixtape (Jul 5, 2013)

This is not really old, but it's my favorite because it's from my hometown.  I searched high and low for bottles from DeKalb IL, and all that I could find were milk bottles from $100+ and milk bottles aren't really my thing.  However, I went to an antique shop the last time I was down there and discovered this beauty.  Circa 1913-late 1930's.  It is from DeKalb IL Bottling Works but I have been told it probably contained just the flavored syrup from the soda.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't know why it would just contain syrup. Looks like a regular art deco soda bottle to me. 6 1/2 oz? Pretty! I love art deco sodas!


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 5, 2013)

very neat bottle! love the art-deco ones!


----------



## ScottBSA (Jul 6, 2013)

OK, after thinking about it for a day and not wanting to post my whole Kansas City collection again, and narrowing it down to my 1902 Coca-Cola bottle, I know it was 1902 or 03 because Coke started bottling in KC in 1902 and this glass factory went out of business at the end of May 1903 because of a flood and my FH Kump bottles, I decided on the pottery FH Kump bottle.  It maybe as early as 1860 and is probably earlier than his known glass soda and beer bottles.  I paid too much for it, but Kansas City was a very small town until the mid 1870's.  You east coast guys have all kinds of pontiled colored sodas and 1840's medicines, but out here on the plains, 1880's stuff is REALLY old.
 And besides, I think it was from the Merrill Pottery in Akron, Ohio where my sisters and mom live now.

 Scott


----------



## Bottleworm (Jul 6, 2013)

The 2 on the left are my 2 favorite local bottles. The Quincy flask is my favorite Illinois bottle but it is not local.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 6, 2013)

here's a quart flask from my hometown of Catasauqua. this one was dug on Church St., about a block from where is was bottled....


----------



## Bottle_boy_Buffalo (Jul 6, 2013)

That Woolner is killer, Bottleworm.  Nice pottery bottle, Scott. I haven't seen too many like that around New York yet. Do you have an pics of the 1902 Coke, I would love to see it. 

 Gotta love the super local finds like that flask, buzz.

 Here's another of my favorites, German American Brewing blob with original ceramic stopper. It actually came from the same auction lot that I got my Phoenix blob from too.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 7, 2013)

In the grand scheme of things, this fellow's not that spectacular to others, but to me it's the best bottle I have and it's certainly my favourite local piece. You see, this bottle is one of the first dozen or so I found at a construction site when I was in Grade 6. It is also the bottle that hooked me on the hobby. I vividly remember holding it up to the sunlight as I was cleaning it in a plastic bucket, along with the other bottles retrieved from the construction site. Once the sunlight hit the bottle and refracted through the embossing cuts, I was hooked by the simply beauty. Even more importantly, the bottle came with a mystery. Who was "Scott the Chemist"? Answering this question got me into historical research, even at that young age, and this hooked me even more into collecting. By the way, he was Robert Donald Scott, who served his apprenticeship under Sarnia, Ontario druggist Richard T. Geary and who then operated his own drugstore from 1888 to 1897 before going onto medical school.


----------



## ScottBSA (Jul 7, 2013)

BBB, here are two pics of my KC Coca Cola bottle.  The script is not exactly the same as the logo.  There are some minor variations compared to the company script.  Interstate Glass Company was a short lived glass house, just a year and a half or so.  I have 3 or four local bottles from that company.  The remains of the plant were sold to Obear-Nestor after the flood and operated for about 50 years.

 A Buffalo-Kansas City beer connection.  Leonard? Berweger and JD Iler ran the Rochester Brewery in Kansas City until Bergweger moved to Buffalo to run the Iroquois Brewery.  For years I wondered how they got the name Rochester Brewery until I discovered that Bergweger worked for Bartholomay in Rochester before coming to Kansas City.

 The third picture is my basement bottles.  I am in the process of building more shelves as we speak.  The wooden beer crates have bottles in them as well, although the A/B crate from 1920 has labeled amber bottles of no particular value.  When I sell the crate, the bottles will go with it.
 Scott


----------



## ScottBSA (Jul 7, 2013)

Back side


----------



## ScottBSA (Jul 7, 2013)

Basement bottles


----------



## toms sc (Jul 8, 2013)

My favorite four bottles


----------



## Bottle_boy_Buffalo (Jul 11, 2013)

Very nice piece and nice basement setup, Scott! That script is just awesome.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 12, 2013)

Sure is Jim. Nice pic too.



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> This Kinch came out of the ground like this, the soil must have been very acidic, it's killer!!!


----------



## rockbot (Jul 12, 2013)

Super rare hometown druggist.


----------

